# Apache2 Doku

## thund3rbird

Hi @ all

vorweg ich habe schon überall gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Suche eine Installationsdoku für den Apache2 mit SSL, MySQL und PHP für Gentoo.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen wo ich eine solche Doku oder FAQ finde ??

THX

----------

## Gekko

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/desktop.xml#doc_chap8

Hier hast Du schonmal Apache mit SSL und PHP auf Deutsch. Mysql selbst is ned schwer zu Installieren. emerge mysql, gucken welche Dateien es dazu in /etc gibt, /etc/init.d/mysql und /etc/conf.d/mysql angucken und man verwenden sollte eigentlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit zum Ziel fuehren.

----------

## thund3rbird

wauu danke, das is genau die DOku die ich gesucht habe!

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch zu dieser Doku:

und zwar:

die erwähnen in dieser Doku

```
emerge apache mod_php
```

aber wenn cih Apache2 mit SSL haben will, muss ich dann nicht

```
emerge apache mod_php mod_ssl
```

 machen?

Wie weiß der denn sonst wie das SSL da rein kommt??

Gruß

thunder

----------

## Gekko

Durch die Use-Flags (ssl) weiss Portage, wie Programme erstellt werden sollen. Konsultiere dafür auch Dokumentation zu Portage. Wenn Du zum Beispiel wissen willst welches Paket welche Use-Flags unterstützt kannst Du mit emerge -pv nachgucken.

----------

